# GENOVA North Italy



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

A beautiful cities' port in my region in northern Italy,









,








,








,








,








,


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

,








,








,








,








,








,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Genoa, well done


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

The aquarium,








,








,








,

Opera house,








,








,

Other theatre,








,








,

The Galleria,








,








,








,

ecc....


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

*Flooding in GENOVA ( genoa) Italy 04 11 2011*








,








,








,








,








,








,








,








,


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

,








,








,








,








,








,








,








,








,


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

a video from youtube of flooding in Genoa with 6 deaths:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy0x...K3D3ayi-_DQMZxiLyP02d8RkFmZWqlk&feature=inbox


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

New video flood genoa inpressionante seems the end of the world in the movies!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJLb2rg_Ztg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBumrlDobMo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yM6ki1xwhbE


videos from center city!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

I visited Genova some years ago and it is a very beautiful city. It is a shame what happenend and I feel sorry for the city and its citizens, the weather has really went crazy! Is it the first time it happens in Genova?


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> I visited Genova some years ago and it is a very beautiful city. It is a shame what happenend and I feel sorry for the city and its citizens, the weather has really went crazy! Is it the first time it happens in Genova?


35 dead in 1970, 1994, 2000, and 2001 6 dead


----------



## intersezioni (Oct 24, 2011)

intersezioni said:


> 35 dead in 1970, 1994, 2000, and 2001 6 dead


excuseme 2011 6 death no 2001


----------

